# I think i met someone really special, thnx sas :)



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Well an update on my condition of sa and depression.... IT IS FINALLY GONE, I COULD NOT BE SO HAPPY IN MY LIFE NOW!! :thanks , and going out lots and meeting new people, well actually that is why i wanted to write this related topic in here... i meet this girl who is also battling sa and depression... ASHTON, if that rings n e bells to anyone and I would like to say she is amazingly stunning girl and she is so adorable and i think that we hit it off in a right step here, what else can i say about her, that she has the nicest blue eyes i have ever seen and when you look into them, u just melt, she is a great girl, and i will be looking forward to getting to know her more and chillin with her, we are going to be getting piercings(well me) and she is getting a belly button ring tommorow, so it will be fun, n e ways thats my story right now, I am hoping she feels better from her sa soon, but hanging out with me, might do the trick, i hope.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanx ur an Awesome person.For the past couple of days we've been doing really fun things together like, today we went to a seafood restaurant, shopping for me (him and his friend actually really enjoyed helping me) and just go driving with good music turned up loud it's Wicked!
Reading this i remember that he gives me, the same feeling that all of you guys gives me here on sas. Dan ur a super sweet person and you proved it for real too, it makes you believe that there is alot of you other guys out there waiting to meet me, real and sweet.
Shyguydan u are probably one of the best friends to have.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I love love!!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats! :banana


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Awwww!! :clap Did you meet at SAS?


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

thats great


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

awesome! :yay :clap :banana opcorn 

keep us updated on your progress


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats fantastic news! :banana


----------



## Jennn (Sep 7, 2005)

this is awesom!! what a happy news!! I feel so happy for you guys. ^__^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, ShyguyDan and Ashton!

:boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

congratulations you 2! :clap


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

emptybottle said:


> Awwww!! :clap Did you meet at SAS?


yep!


----------

